# 5d3 and selft timer and more than one picture



## FotoFieber (Jul 21, 2012)

My old EOS 550D had a self timer mode I could configure to take up to 10 images. This is quite useful for family pictures.

My new 5D3 has a self timer but I can't find a way, to take more than one picture. Where can I find the secret magic menu entry on my 5D3?


----------



## DHL1313 (Jul 21, 2012)

I use the wireless remote


----------



## Rat (Jul 21, 2012)

You can find the simple wireless remotes (RC-1 or RC-5) for just a few bucks on eBay; the wired remote with repeat timer (look for an LC-5 connection plug) will set you back some 15-20 bucks there. The 5D3 itself has no auto repeat function.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2012)

Rat said:


> You can find the simple wireless remotes (RC-1 or RC-5)...



Love my RC-1 remote. I just wish it worked with my 1D X...


----------



## RC (Jul 22, 2012)

Rat said:


> You can find the simple wireless remotes (RC-1 or RC-5) for just a few bucks on eBay; the wired remote with repeat timer (look for an LC-5 connection plug) will set you back some 15-20 bucks there. The 5D3 itself has no auto repeat function.



Get the RC-6 over the RC-5, it has both instant and 2 sec delay. Best (and cheapest) accessory I have.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried a buddies eBay knockoff of the RC5 or 6 and it didn't seem to half press for focus. Is this normal on the genuine versions? I use a Yongnuo flash trigger for this type of setup and it work great but is a tad bulky in the bag. The RC-6 would be great in the bag.

Does the RC-1 works with the 5D3? I see it works with a 5D2 - I had one of these with an old film camera, worked great.


----------



## bjd (Jul 22, 2012)

The Giga T Pro from Hähnelt will do what you want, and more. But costs around 60 €.
Its programmable. 

Cheers


----------

